# Run! Its Coming!!! Its CAR-MAGEDDON!!!!!!



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.time.com/time/nation/art...52,00.html


The Car-pocolypse is coming! Repent Repent....




Well maybe not that terrifying but, their closing the 405 freeway here for 50 hours this weekend in the Hollywood Hills between Santa Monica and Sherman Oaks, for us this is like shutting down the Oakland Bay Bridge for 2 days, or shutting off Lower Manhattan! there are very few alternate routes thru here. This will force traffic to take longer alternate routes. Predictions have ranged from some delays, to full blown car crashed gridlock as far away as the Mexican border. 


For LA residents this weekend is the perfect reason to go nowhere and spend the day working on the RR...or face...


CAR-MAGEDDON!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear ya Vic. Since my brain surgery was done at Ronald Reagan UCLA Medical Center in April, we have to go down there quite a bit for follow-ups and other doctor appointments. I have made sure that any appointments have not been scheduled for this Friday or Monday. Quite a few of the doctors and nurses at Ronald Reagan are actually sleeping at the hospital rather than going home! This closure has to be done again in about a year. This should be a lot of fun on all the rest of L.A.'s freeways!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

the way they are hyping it on the news you'd think an asteroid carrying Godzilla was about to crash into the 405 LOL. I'm expecting live wall to wall coverage of the carnage....errr delays LOL 

I have to go to Santa Monica friday, luckily in the morning, plan on sticking close to home this weekend, go see a movie, get some more train stuff done in the garage.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Makes me happy to live in sparsely populated South Dakota. Worse we have is a 10 car grid-lock because farmer John is running down the highway on his tractor.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I will do my best to survive it from here in northeastern Ohio where I have a five-minute commute to and from the office.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad I'm in Illinois, but maybe I better put my money in metals; specifically brass and lead?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully they will reopen the roads before the backup hits the midwest....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And I thought Atlanta was bad. Makes us feel like it's a piece of cake to travel Atlanta. Later RJD


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Lets just stay home and play with trains!! A cold drink, nice chair, and train bells and whistles. Russ


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The West Coast is going to fall into the Ocean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well probably not. 
LAO


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Good thing Vic has bicycles...that might actually be a substantially faster option.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We have our moments here in Phoenix. But they are not as bad ad CA unless your get your camera angle right. They it looks just as bad


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently saw (on NBC News, I think) traffic jams in China that last for days and sometimes longer. Vendors run along the highway selling water and food.

Now that is a traffic jam and there is no end in sight.

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Eve of Car-pocalypse is here. Made my drive to the heart of Car-mageddon in Santa Monica this morning, even drove back thru the jaws of Car-mageddon the 405 fwy. Easiest drive thru there in years. Everything was great until we hit our local highway the 210,and Bam! Massive jam...looks like they did a great job shifting traffic from the construction zone, right onto all the ancillary freeways. Gonna be a long weekend round here.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

I don't think the real trouble starts until AFTER midnight tonight.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't they close the south bound lanes of the 405 a few years ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKg5-asGRHY


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

We are bracing for impact here in Las Vegas.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 15 Jul 2011 01:30 PM 
Didn't they close the south bound lanes of the 405 a few years ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKg5-asGRHY










That went pretty much viral on Youtube about five or ten years ago.









I don't think this is going to be as bad as the folks who are hyping this thing WANT it to be. JMHO


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that the work commutes and weekend getaways are over looks like people are hunkered down and staying off the roads in droves


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

some idiot newscaster here in san diego says we might get the ripple effect. 

We're 100 miles away... 

These guys need to apply to author a manufacturer's inside newsletter... ha ha... 

Greg


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

This guy has everything under control. I knew he would.










See, no big deal


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

follow along in real time here: http://www.sigalert.com/Map.asp


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been out and about. Freeways are great , no trouble getting around. This should happen more often!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So far the only ripple effect has been when I took a dip in my friend's pool. No problem at all. 

I guess we may have to go back to real news tomorrow. 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

For $4 you can fly over it, and yer arms won't even get tired!! LOL Regal


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Car-ma-over...and Los Angeles didn't fall into the sea. looks like the demolition went far faster than expected. Now it looks like the 405 will reopen this afternoon way ahead of schedule.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Opened 17 hours ahead of schedule. Nice bonus coming to the Contractor. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

L.A. Times reported Contractors bonus for finishing early -

An extra $300,000.00 (Three hundred thousand) dollars. 


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

If it was around here, there would be another bridge to take out. Closed again next week.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 18 Jul 2011 10:22 AM 
L.A. Times reported Contractors bonus for finishing early -

An extra $300,000.00 (Three hundred thousand) dollars. 


Tommy








Rio Gracie


Good for them!
That's how all contracts should be done, bonus for being early/under budget, another contract if on time and on budget, and no extra funds if they are late and or over budget and no more contracts.
That would go a long way to eliminating all these phony low ball bids that have no consequences when they do not meet their bid.
Ron


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe I read that this contractor had demolished other bridges in the area because of his outstanding work and planning. There was also a "completion penalty clause" amounting to about $1000/minute over the 6:00am completion date this morning. He definitely beat that one!!!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Another Y2K type grand hysterical nothing....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 18 Jul 2011 07:55 PM 
Another Y2K type grand hysterical nothing.... 

There has to be a bunch of these false alarms in various disciplines to get everybody into a state of complete complacency before a REAL one hits... otherwise people will be able to handle it and society would not completely fall apart. Just wait until people start complaining about the warnings and officials stop issuing them... THEN you'll see a REAL catastrophy.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I got to drive thru the pass today, and wudnaknowit, traffic was snarled to a crawl...so everyone could gawk at the demolition, Oy Vey!


----------

